# N00b



## Tate393 (Jun 21, 2011)

Okay guys i have always known about people doing this and seen it.... what the **** does it do? advantages? disadvantages? whats the point? some one please help me out im interested


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2011)

Water/Meth injection is used to suppress detonation and to safely allow much greater amounts of boost and or compression. When used the right way, it has benefits similar to running race fuel all the time. 

When a nozzle is placed after the throttle body the droplets reach the combustion chamber and smooth the entire process. It melts away any carbon deposits and eliminates the glowing hotspots. Basically, it allows you to have a more smoother combustion instead of a violent bang bang, which leads to broken internals and pistons. I highly recommend our throttle body flange upgrade because it places the nozzle after the throttle body, and you don't have to tap into your manifold or any other position, and most importantly throttle bodies are expensive. I am sure you are aware of what would happen if you sprayed liquid into an electrical component

You can also run a dual nozzle kit and put another nozzle post intercooler if you have a turbocharged vehicle. The droplets absorb the heat from the intake air. The droplets start to evaporate causing the intake charge to be cooled even further. (almost like running your in 100degree temps, but your engine thinks it 40degrees) significantly provides better cooling, and you can never have to much cooling.

Allows for maximum power output while substantially increasing overall engine reliability.

Depending on what setup your vehicle is (stock turbo or bigger) I would recommend the Snow Performance Boost Cooler Stage 2 Kit 

There are two methods of controlling your spray. Either MAF or MAP based. If you are on a stock turbo or similar you would get best results using MAF controlled. On a turbo bigger, the MAP sensor would be usable as it would give you more accurate readings. 

You need to make sure your nozzle sizes are correct. Too much spray will put the fire out, and too little spray is just under powering your vehicle, then whats the point right? We can help you pick out the precise nozzle sizes that you would need.


----------



## BigJohneyK (Feb 13, 2011)

what meth parts would you recommend from start to finish (running lugtronic standalone) for this setup:

16V ABA with an Eaton M62 SC?

Probably the same setup that you recommended for the op? With the dual nozzle thing?

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

BigJohneyK said:


> what meth parts would you recommend from start to finish (running lugtronic standalone) for this setup:
> 
> 16V ABA with an Eaton M62 SC? Probably the same setup that you recommended for the op? With the dual nozzle thing?


Yes, sir. The same exact information applies in your case for all the same reasons. We have no 16v throttle spacer to offer, however. So, you'd either tap the intake pipe before the TB or do it just after in the plenum.

Is this setup intercooled? Do NOT spray before the interooler!


----------



## BigJohneyK (Feb 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, sir. The same exact information applies in your case for all the same reasons. We have no 16v throttle spacer to offer, however. So, you'd either tap the intake pipe before the TB or do it just after in the plenum.
> 
> Is this setup intercooled? Do NOT spray before the interooler!


I am in the figuring out the rout stage right now but that would be the idea (to get an intercooler.

Would the dual nozzles be beneficial for this setup or would it be overkill? Its not really the beastliest setup there is... Or am I misreading this, does the setup already come with 2 nozzles and the dual nozzle mounting is just for mounting both nozzles?

What size nozzles would be good for me?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

BigJohneyK said:


> Would the dual nozzles be beneficial for this setup or would it be overkill?


Dual nozzle setup is great for ALL engines so long as the distance between the intercooler and the TB is of sufficient length. There is no question that meaningful gains are realized when that distance is 2' or more.



> Its not really the beastliest setup there is...


Right, an outrageous build isn't needed to gain from the superior intake air cooling. In fact, a small turbo pumps out far more heat than a big turbo. So, such engines may actually benefit *more* from a dual nozzle configuration.



> Or am I misreading this, does the setup already come with 2 nozzles and the dual nozzle mounting is just for mounting both nozzles?


That's correct. Each kit comes with two nozzles but only the means to mount one or the other.



> What size nozzles would be good for me?


We calculate nozzles at the time of purchase. Get your plans together and then let us know when you're ready to take the next step. :beer:


----------



## BigJohneyK (Feb 13, 2011)

cool, thanks man. You are a big help!


----------



## holladayego (Sep 29, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Water/Meth injection is used to suppress detonation and to safely allow much greater amounts of boost and or compression. When used the right way, it has benefits similar to running race fuel all the time.
> 
> When a nozzle is placed after the throttle body the droplets reach the combustion chamber and smooth the entire process. It melts away any carbon deposits and eliminates the glowing hotspots. Basically, it allows you to have a more smoother combustion instead of a violent bang bang, which leads to broken internals and pistons. I highly recommend our throttle body flange upgrade because it places the nozzle after the throttle body, and you don't have to tap into your manifold or any other position, and most importantly throttle bodies are expensive. I am sure you are aware of what would happen if you sprayed liquid into an electrical component
> 
> ...


I have a obd2 vr6 with a stage 2 supercharger kit im currently only running 5 lbs of boost but im wanting to jump to 8 lbs. can you sugest the proper kit for me and if i should run a dual nozzel set up and what size nozzles i should run?


----------

